# Alpenglow's Annual Ski Swap & Tent Sale - Oct. 22 &



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

How much do you skim for you to sell my stuff?


----------



## Alpenglow Mountainsports (Oct 12, 2005)

If you go with in store credit, you get 100% of your selling price.

If you decide you would rather have us cut you a check, we take back 15%.


----------

